# GPU Computing for Games, High-fidelity Dynamics and Using GPUs via DirectX 11



## tarun321 (Feb 10, 2010)

India Game Developer Summit 2010 – First, Independent Event on Game Programming, Business and Careers

Bangalore, February 08, 2010: NVIDIA's Rev Lebaredian and Simon Green are coming this February to India's first and independent annual summit for the game development ecosystem - India Game Developer Summit (*www.gamedevelopersummit.com/) to teach GPU computing for games, high-fidelity dynamics, and how to utilize GPUs via DirectX 11. Rev Lebaredian, stylist for movies such as Marvin The Martian (3-D), Mighty Joe Young, Deep Rising and Kung Pow: Enter the Fist, says the computing functionality and horsepower of GPUs has grown over the last few years. The role of the GPU is rapidly expanding to game tasks beyond rasterization-based graphics. His talk provides an overview of novel uses of GPU computing for solving a variety of problems in game computing including game physics, artificial intelligence, animation, post-processing effects and others.

Rev, Director of Engineering in the Content & Technology organization, will also introduce APEX in a separate session. The APEX technology empowers artists to quickly create fully interactive in-game clothing, destruction, particles and vegetation. APEX is a middleware library and artist-oriented tools, built on top of NVIDIA's PhysX software. He will give an overview of PhysX as well as the APEX framework, how it streamlines the integration of new effects into games, demonstrate APEX authoring tools, and show examples of how APEX is used in real games. 

The latest generation of NVIDIA GPUs introduce a number of exciting new graphics features including geometry tessellation and vastly improved support for general purpose computation says Simon Green. His talk at India GDS will describe how to utilize these features via DirectX 11 to achieve advanced visual effects such as water, fire and explosions that were not previously possible it real-time.

Rev Lebaredian is Director of Engineering in NVIDIA and leads a team of engineers developing APEX—a middleware library and tools for integrating realistic and scalable physics simulation into games. He has previously written the hair renderer 'Yeti' for the Academy Award ® nominated movie "Mighty Joe Young" by Dream Quest Images/Walt Disney, authored the cartoon renderer for "Marvin The Martian in 3-D", and implemented Mosaic at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory. Simon is a senior software engineer in the Developer Technology group at NVIDIA and focuses on combining the rendering and general purpose computational power of GPU hardware to achieve massively parallel physical simulations in real-time.

Attend IGDS to get inspired, learn from the gurus who have gamed their way to success, and join a club that seeks competence to grab a share in the $43 billion global gaming development pie. View complete details of experts and topics covered at IGDS here: *www.gamedevelopersummit.com/speakers.html.

About India Game Developer Summit

The highly individualistic nature of the Indian Software Developer, coupled with their tolerance for divergent personalities make them a natural fit into the Game Development culture. With the mission to build a robust community, advance the careers and enhance the lives of game developers, IGDS 2010 (Lite Ed) is being organized with the mission to pump the blood of Indian Game Developers and re-invigorate the ecosystem at large. The summit will cover industry leading methodologies in game development, design, production, programming, visual arts and writing. 

India GDS (IGDS) is the quintessential Indian game industry event focused on inspiring, connecting and educating the Indian game developer ecosystem. Featuring top-notch keynotes from luminaries, visionaries and gaming gurus on various subjects from mobile and indie games to MMOs and AAA games, IGDS will also provide a hub for business and networking opportunities in the Indian industry.

With support from the International Game Developer Association (IGDA), the gaming industry at large and academia, the summit's intent is to build a robust community, advance the careers and enhance the lives of game developers. IGDS will see participation from Adobe, NVIDIA, Microsoft, Ubisoft and Playdom among several others. For complete details visit: *www.gamedevelopersummit.com.

A Saltmarch Media Press Release
E: info@saltmarch.com
Ph: +91 80 4005 1000


----------

